# Why Not Trade For Greg Oden?



## TwinkieFoot

...Now that I've got your attention, I might be able to explain I'm not just being a goof and have not lost a grasp of reality. I think that if the Knicks were to land the no.1 pick in this year's draft and combine that pick with Eddy Curry, Oden might be a realistic option for us.

As talented as Greg is, I think it's safe to say that he's damaged goods. He had back problems, wrist problems (on his shooting hand) and apparently has issues with his leg due to one being longer than the other. It's possible those problems might persist in the future, which would be one of the first things that might make the Blazers listen to the offer.

Secondly, the Blazers have managed to be a rather productive team despite being in the West without Oden. I AM NOT SAYING THE BLAZERS ARE A BETTER TEAM WITHOUT ODEN. I just felt I should get that out the way before someone goes off on a tangent about this. What I am saying is that they have built a team strong enough to win down the line and do not have to be so reliant on Greg as some sort of focal point. Eddy Curry and what would likely be Michael Beasley would be able to fit in with what the Blazers do and help them improve all the same.

Third, the Blazers are stocked at the 5 and 4 spots. LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Pryzbilla and Channing Frye all are solid rotation players that would still have a nice prospect in Josh McRoberts for spot time, not to mention Eddy Curry whose game would be complimented well defensively by those 3 players. None of them are a Greg Oden but I would think that given how talented they are, how young they are and the constant pressure they could put on opposing defenses, that the Blazers could survive long-term without Oden.

Fourth, what the Blazers do strengthen from making this trade is the 3 position. The Blazers both of this year and the recent past have played that position by committee with varying degrees of success. I think with Beasley, there is no need for that and would have the opportunity to add a bona-fided scorer that is also an amazing rebounder. Essentially, the Blazers would be getting 2 eventual all-stars for the price of one.

Details of such a trade would have to be worked out but I think the principles of the deal are in place and matter the most. What do you think?


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Here is a potential deal that might work...

*Knicks Trade:*
Eddy Curry...C
Michael Beasley...SF
Malik Rose...F
Fred Jones...SG (sign and traded)

*Knicks Trade:*
Greg Oden...C
Raef LaFrentz...F/C
Darius Miles...F
Martell Webster...SF


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

I didn't read the first post but there's no way in hell Portland does that trade in the second post.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

The only player NY has that interests me in the least is Lee.

Oden, don't even think about it.

I'd be willing to give you Raef, Darius, Frye and Josh McRoberts if you'll give me back Lee.

Deal? :whistling:

Gramps...


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



thaKEAF said:


> I didn't read the first post but there's no way in hell Portland does that trade in the second post.


Read this first post and then tell me why. Michael Beasley is supposedly the best player in the country right now and Portland was one of 4 teams that pursued Eddy Curry when he was a free agent; the other 4 were the Sonics, Hawks, and Knicks obviously. Why not?


----------



## HurraKane212

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Here is a potential deal that might work...
> 
> *Knicks Trade:*
> Eddy Curry...C
> Michael Beasley...SF
> Malik Rose...F
> Fred Jones...SG (sign and traded)
> 
> *Knicks Trade:*
> Greg Oden...C
> Raef LaFrentz...F/C
> Darius Miles...F
> Martell Webster...SF



You can trade a Ferarri for 10 Corvetts, but you can't trade 10 Corvettes for one Ferrari...

The only way the Blazers accept Eddy Curry in a trade is to take the no 1 pick. In other words, the Blazers get the no 1 Pick and "Ey" (There is no D in Eddy's game) Curry in exchange for Raef Lafrenze or Darius Miles. 
That's it. You pay us to take Curry.

Portland would consider trading Oden for LeBron James, and that's about it.

Really, why don't you just start a thread about trading Stephon Marbury for Kobe. It would make more sense.:rofl2:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Read this first post and then tell me why. Michael Beasley is supposedly the best player in the country right now and Portland was one of 4 teams that pursued Eddy Curry when he was a free agent; the other 4 were the Sonics, Hawks, and Knicks obviously. Why not?


Beasley is good but Oden is a potential franchise big man, you'll see another Beasley type player before a Oden type. That is also the reason why they wouldn't trade for Eddy Curry because they don't need him.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

One thing we Blazer fans have been looking forward to for next year is to have a solid interior defender. Joel P is good but does not provide the kind of presence Oden will. I'm sorry, but Curry just doesn't meet any Portland need at all.

He doesn't appear to be that great of a team player.
He needs the ball.

Heck, he is starting to sound a lot like Zach Randolph. Randolph is undoubtably talented but the Blazers play a much better game without him because they mesh better as a team.

Sorry, no Curry please (and as was pointed out, about the only trade I'd consider for Oden would be Lebron).

Gramps...


----------



## TwinkieFoot

thaKEAF said:


> Beasley is good but Oden is a potential franchise big man, you'll see another Beasley type player before a Oden type. That is also the reason why they wouldn't trade him for Eddy Curry.


I'm not sure what your trying to say. Oden is a POTENTIAL franchise big man just as Eddy Curry is. Curry does not have the upside Oden has but when you include the no.1 overall pick in the draft IF THE KNICKS GET IT, I think it's enticing.

Also, read the first post (cause I'm sure you didn't). You'll understand at the very least where I'm coming from.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



HurraKane212 said:


> You can trade a Ferarri for 10 Corvetts, but you can't trade 10 Corvettes for one Ferrari...
> 
> The only way the Blazers accept Eddy Curry in a trade is to take the no 1 pick. In other words, the Blazers get the no 1 Pick and "Ey" (There is no D in Eddy's game) Curry in exchange for Raef Lafrenze or Darius Miles.
> That's it. You pay us to take Curry.
> 
> Portland would consider trading Oden for LeBron James, and that's about it.
> 
> Really, why don't you just start a thread about trading Stephon Marbury for Kobe. It would make more sense.:rofl2:



Read my first post before commenting.


----------



## Draco

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

HAHAHA!

Not a chance in hell. Sorry your roster is so crappy, the Knicks have nothing of value close to Oden. Your pick and David Lee are the only assets that team has. Curry has negative trade value as he isn't worth his contract. He's basically a non-rebounding Zach Randolph without a shot, ummm no thanks we've been there.

Good luck on rebuilding that team, look at our franchise as a model of how to build talent, 2 years ago we had the worst team in the league with crap prospects, now we have a solid core for the future. Just don't look at us as a trading partner for our #1 asset.

Fans are still going NUTS for Oden out here. He leads the team in merchandise sales and he obviously has never even played for the team. Every Blazer fan is ecstatic talking about next year and being able to see the big guy play.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

If we sent the Blazers this offer they would laugh in our face. You should be banned for even thinking Portland would give 2 seconds of thought on this proposal. It would take a package of Kobe, Lebron, CP3, and Dwight Howard for the Blazers to trade Oden.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



bball2223 said:


> If we sent the Blazers this offer they would laugh in our face. You should be banned for even thinking Portland would give 2 seconds of thought on this proposal. It would take a package of Kobe, Lebron, CP3, and Dwight Howard for the Blazers to trade Oden.


LOL, without ever playing a regular season game, he'd be traded for 4 MVP candidate this year? I think your over exaggerating.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Dont doubt the love of Oden by Portland fans...trust me
Knicks would need the Nat'l Guard to protect them if that trade ever went down


----------



## bball2223

TwinkieFoot said:


> ...Now that I've got your attention, I might be able to explain I'm not just being a goof and have not lost a grasp of reality. I think that if the Knicks were to land the no.1 pick in this year's draft and combine that pick with Eddy Curry, Oden might be a realistic option for us.
> 
> As talented as Greg is, I think it's safe to say that he's damaged goods. He had back problems, wrist problems (on his shooting hand) and apparently has issues with his leg due to one being longer than the other. It's possible those problems might persist in the future, which would be one of the first things that might make the Blazers listen to the offer.
> 
> Secondly, the Blazers have managed to be a rather productive team despite being in the West without Oden. I AM NOT SAYING THE BLAZERS ARE A BETTER TEAM WITHOUT ODEN. I just felt I should get that out the way before someone goes off on a tangent about this. What I am saying is that they have built a team strong enough to win down the line and do not have to be so reliant on Greg as some sort of focal point. Eddy Curry and what would likely be Michael Beasley would be able to fit in with what the Blazers do and help them improve all the same.
> 
> Third, the Blazers are stocked at the 5 and 4 spots. LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Pryzbilla and Channing Frye all are solid rotation players that would still have a nice prospect in Josh McRoberts for spot time, not to mention Eddy Curry whose game would be complimented well defensively by those 3 players. None of them are a Greg Oden but I would think that given how talented they are, how young they are and the constant pressure they could put on opposing defenses, that the Blazers could survive long-term without Oden.
> 
> Fourth, what the Blazers do strengthen from making this trade is the 3 position. The Blazers both of this year and the recent past have played that position by committee with varying degrees of success. I think with Beasley, there is no need for that and would have the opportunity to add a bona-fided scorer that is also an amazing rebounder. Essentially, the Blazers would be getting 2 eventual all-stars for the price of one.
> 
> Details of such a trade would have to be worked out but I think the principles of the deal are in place and matter the most. What do you think?



Oden is damaged goods? Beasley could help that team as much as Oden? Oden is a once in a decade post prospect. Once he heals, and develops his offensive game a little he will be up there with Dwight Howard as the best big-man in the league for years to come. Beasley is going to be a very good player but he is a dime a dozen. Portland could probably land a similar player within the next 2-3 drafts if their team doesn't improve.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



bball2223 said:


> It would take a package of Kobe, Lebron, CP3, and Dwight Howard for the Blazers to trade Oden.


You might even have problems with that deal - there is considerable dislike for Kobe among Portland fans. There is a general dislike for those who have worn the Urine colored uniform but much seems especially directed toward Kobe.

Gramps...


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



DaRizzle said:


> Dont doubt the love of Oden by Portland fans...trust me
> Knicks would need the Nat'l Guard to protect them if that trade ever went down


LOL, apparently so. Nice to see a little activity here again.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



GrandpaBlaze said:


> You might even have problems with that deal - there is considerable dislike for Kobe among Portland fans. There is a general dislike for those who have worn the Urine colored uniform but much seems especially directed toward Kobe.
> 
> Gramps...


Im such a big fan of the Lakers that I piss Laker gold :rofl2:


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, apparently so. Nice to see a little activity here again.


I forwarded this thread to the POR board :whistling: :angel:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



DaRizzle said:


> Im such a big fan of the Lakers that I piss Laker gold :rofl2:


I guess that's better than my Blazer-red piss.:biggrin:

Gramps...


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, without ever playing a regular season game, he'd be traded for 4 MVP candidate this year? I think your over exaggerating.


Your the one who thinks Portland will even entertain the idea of trading him to the Knicks. :rofl2:


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



GrandpaBlaze said:


> I guess that's better than my Blazer-red piss.:biggrin:
> 
> Gramps...


Might want to go to the doctor about that


----------



## taterz

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

lol this thread was good for a laugh. Seriously though if the blazers wanted a player like beasley instead of Oden dont you think we would have just drafted Durant last year? Just becuase you GM is retarded doesnt mean our is.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Here is a potential deal that might work...
> 
> *Knicks Trade:*
> Eddy Curry...C
> Michael Beasley...SF
> Malik Rose...F
> Fred Jones...SG (sign and traded)
> 
> *Knicks Trade:*
> Greg Oden...C
> Raef LaFrentz...F/C
> Darius Miles...F
> Martell Webster...SF


Eddy Curry - Negative Trade value. Mediocre post scorer. Bad rebounder. Horrible defender. Black hole. Bad heart. Big contract.

Malik Rose - Can't play for **** anymore and is owed $15 next two seasons.

Fred Jones - Zero trade value as he or similar players can be picked up by any team using part of their MLE.

For that special package plus the #1 pick in a year there is no consensus, gotta have it, blue chipper, which drives up the value of the #1 over the #2, #3, etc., you have the Blazers give up Raef's valuable ending contract, Miles soon to be off the books, insurance paid contract, the slow developing 21 year old Webster, and Greg Oden.

Strip out Oden and the 08 #1, and that is a bad deal for Portland.

Look at Oden for the 08 #1 in isolation and I don't think there is any GM who makes that deal. Even knowing the risk of Oden's knees.

Putting those two parts together doesn't improve the equation.

If Portland is skittish about Oden's future health, why do they trade for another center with a heart condition?

New York only had three assets with much trade value right now: 08 pick, David Lee and Jamal Crawford. Everything else is a bad contract or a bad player (or both).


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, apparently so. Nice to see a little activity here again.


If that was your true intent well then congrats, but if you honestly believe this trade may happen then :azdaja:


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



DaRizzle said:


> Might want to go to the doctor about that


word


----------



## TwinkieFoot

bball2223 said:


> Oden is damaged goods? Beasley could help that team as much as Oden? Oden is a once in a decade post prospect. Once he heals, and develops his offensive game a little he will be up there with Dwight Howard as the best big-man in the league for years to come. Beasley is going to be a very good player but he is a dime a dozen. Portland could probably land a similar player within the next 2-3 drafts if their team doesn't improve.


Apparently your sentiments of what you believe Michael Beasley to be is not reflective of what most people think. Judging from what's been said about him, he qualifies as those special players that come along but every so often. I think he'll be an all-star in the league but I am not nearly as infatuated with him as much as everyone else seems. This is kind of why I felt that the trade had some weight since Beasley is considered to have that same upper echelon potential and Eddy Curry has been considered a franchise player on both teams he's been on. That's a lot of offensive punch your getting there in addition to get some financial flexibility sooner since we'd take on Miles' and LaFrentz's contract.

I never said Beasley could help a team as much as Oden. I did say, however, that the combination of LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Pryzbilla, Channing Frye with Eddy Curry and Beasley may be in Portland's better interest.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Thing is, Oden is just not goin' anywhere. We, on the blazer board, make crazy offers. The biggest one we ever thought about was Chris Paul because he is gonna be a FA and we really need a PG and our GM has a plan by 09 to clear a hell of a lot of cap space for a big free agent. But you mention a way of tryin' to get Paul on the blazer board and you get laughed off.

Oden has boned with this team. Oden and Aldridge's games compliment each other perfectly. Joel isn't a starting caliber Center, but when he can come off the bench and get his 8 rebounds and block shots, and not be afraid of picking up fouls, he is at his best.

This is just fun and games, of course. Everywhere this happens, on eveyr board. The sonics board on ESPN has ways they can trade their crap players and end up with 3 top 5 picks, and get Rose, Beasly and Gordon, and keep Durant. lol 

Don't let people give you a hard time. But its really not a realistic option. Even though i must say, i like your guys' high draft pick, and i like David Lee and i like the fact that you guys would end up takin' miles contract off our books. But Roy, Aldridge and Oden are off limits. As KP said. He said he will always try to improve the team no matter what, but those 3 are pretty much the only players he will not part with. 

Good luck to you guys in the future. You guys have some building blocks. Nate Robinson, David Lee and a high draft pick. Also have a lot of money to spend, give it a couple years and you guys will be back contending.



> It would take a package of Kobe, Lebron, CP3, and Dwight Howard for the Blazers to trade Oden.


Paul, everyone in portland would love. But a good PG is easier to come around than a good Center. Kobe, no way. He is like 30, and with Roy and Aldridge, there would not be enough shots to go around. LeBron, hell yea. Dwight Howard, probably.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Read this first post and then tell me why. Michael Beasley is supposedly the best player in the country right now and Portland was one of 4 teams that pursued Eddy Curry when he was a free agent; the other 4 were the Sonics, Hawks, and Knicks obviously. Why not?


By the way, I never heard about this Portland pursuit of Curry. I think I would have remembered a rumour so frightening it would have given me nightmares until the danger passed.

Even if it is true, we have a new GM and there is no way he had or has any interest in Curry, a player that looks like Curry, plays like Curry or even reminds him of Curry. Not a chance.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



DaRizzle said:


> Im such a big fan of the Lakers that I piss Laker gold :rofl2:


I'd never disrespect Knick nation but I've become a big Lakers ever since Shaq left. I think they've done a great job over there. As a kid and a basketball fan, you always envisioning playing in your home team's uniform but there is always that one team you would never mind playing for. For me, it's always been the Knicks.


----------



## DaRizzle

TwinkieFoot said:


> and Eddy Curry has been considered a franchise player on both teams he's been on.


I think that talk ended the day he stepped on a NBA court...Can you say Michael Olawakandi?

P.S. 


MrJayremmie said:


> Oden has boned with this team.


Kinky...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

DaRizzle said:


> I think that talk ended the day he stepped on a NBA court...Can you say Michael Olawakandi?


:rofl2:

Gramps...


----------



## HurraKane212

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Read my first post before commenting.


I read your post before commenting. It was a horrible idea then and now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



MrJayremmie said:


> Thing is, Oden is just not goin' anywhere. We, on the blazer board, make crazy offers. The biggest one we ever thought about was Chris Paul because he is gonna be a FA and we really need a PG and our GM has a plan by 09 to clear a hell of a lot of cap space for a big free agent. But you mention a way of tryin' to get Paul on the blazer board and you get laughed off.
> 
> Oden has boned with this team. Oden and Aldridge's games compliment each other perfectly. Joel isn't a starting caliber Center, but when he can come off the bench and get his 8 rebounds and block shots, and not be afraid of picking up fouls, he is at his best.
> 
> This is just fun and games, of course. Everywhere this happens, on eveyr board. The sonics board on ESPN has ways they can trade their crap players and end up with 3 top 5 picks, and get Rose, Beasly and Gordon, and keep Durant. lol
> 
> Don't let people give you a hard time. But its really not a realistic option. Even though i must say, i like your guys' high draft pick, and i like David Lee and i like the fact that you guys would end up takin' miles contract off our books. But Roy, Aldridge and Oden are off limits. As KP said. He said he will always try to improve the team no matter what, but those 3 are pretty much the only players he will not part with.
> 
> Good luck to you guys in the future. You guys have some building blocks. Nate Robinson, David Lee and a high draft pick. Also have a lot of money to spend, give it a couple years and you guys will be back contending.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, everyone in portland would love. But a good PG is easier to come around than a good Center. Kobe, no way. He is like 30, and with Roy and Aldridge, there would not be enough shots to go around. LeBron, hell yea. Dwight Howard, probably.


LOL, I wish other people are going to be as nice as you. I like Oden a lot obviously but I think there is a lot of risk that goes unnoticed because he is so good. The fact he missed an entire season so far AND has noteworthy injuries all of his body alarms me. Apparently no one else feels that way. I felt the move would be a little risky on the Knicks part but I'd do it in a heartbeat because of what Oden would bring healthy (however many games he'd play in a season).


----------



## TwinkieFoot

DaRizzle said:


> I think that talk ended the day he stepped on a NBA court...Can you say Michael Olawakandi?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> Kinky...


LOL, I think your obviously exaggerating. Curry's main problem is that outside of scoring, he's not very good at anything. What he is good at though puts him up there with the best in the league right now, post scoring. He's only going to get better in that department and that alone makes him Shaq to Olowokandi who quickly lost his potential franchise center tag after his 2nd season with the Clippers.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



HurraKane212 said:


> I read your post before commenting. It was a horrible idea then and now.


LOL, I still highly doubt you did but it really doesn't matter. Think as you please, I'm not really serious about this (at least some things).


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> The fact he missed an entire season so far AND has noteworthy injuries all of his body alarms me. Apparently no one else feels that way.


I do, just dont tell the POR fans that I talk to :whistling:


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

While we're all here, and likely lottery teams. Anyone interested in talking draft?

And since most of the Portland fans have come here from there board, what do you guys think of Martell Webster? Is he the future 3 of the team? I felt that the Blazers selected him a bit early in that particular draft but actually liked the kids game. I've seen his game with Portland only on occasion since I'm out in PA. When I have seen him, they have been pretty long looks, so I think I have a feel of where his game is at. He looks very fluid with his movement on the court be still appears to be underachieving which I'm thinking is a loss in confidence. I've also noticed that outside of shooting the ball, the Blazers don't really have much use for him. With his body and length, I thought he'd have a couple plays run for him where he catches the ball on the block. He shows an excellent understanding of the game and I feel he'd be able to find quite a few cutters based off of his instinct alone.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



MrJayremmie said:


> Oden has boned with this team. Oden and Aldridge's games compliment each other perfectly.


Oden has done what to the team? . . . and specifically with Aldridge? I thought I knew everything about the Blazers, but apparently not. 

Just having fun with you MJ . . . it was a nice response back to the OP, but you know me, got pick on the nice guy. : )


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Talking trades:

Haow about you guys can take Frye and Francis . . . we don't even need Zbo back. : )


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

portland needs an aggressive low post monster = oden.

if you want to talk about something else, we can discuss POSSIBLE/PLAUSIBLE trade scenarios.

i like lee/#1/nate a lil/balkman a lil umm some of your expireings, umm am i forgetting someone? lets see...

marbury--crap, but expireing
ZBO--umm no thanks
Curry--a worse ZBO, wow
Q--- overpaid scrub, webster is better
Crawford--i actually dont hate him, good scorer
Rose---expireing
jerome james---a poor mans doleac
Jared jeffries---overpaid hustle player, you can find guys like this for veteran minimum
Fred Jones---love him as our 12th man, went to high school with him
Balkman---nice contract, basically jeffries but younger
nate---good backup gaurd
chandler---who knows not much potential
DAVID LEE--- i love him, would be the perfect backup compliment to Lamarcus
mardy collins---who knows will be a good defender
Randolph morris---umm wasnt he undrafted?

what do you like from the blazers besides oden/roy/lma?


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

You have to consider Oden's dignity in a trade like this.

Playing for the Knicks. *Shudders*


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Talking trades:
> 
> Haow about you guys can take Frye and Francis . . . we don't even need Zbo back. : )


LOL, you can take Zbo free of charge. What's the status on Darius Miles anyway?


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



drexlersdad said:


> portland needs an aggressive low post monster = oden.
> 
> if you want to talk about something else, we can discuss POSSIBLE/PLAUSIBLE trade scenarios.
> 
> i like lee/#1/nate a lil/balkman a lil umm some of your expireings, umm am i forgetting someone? lets see...
> 
> marbury--crap, but expireing
> ZBO--umm no thanks
> Curry--a worse ZBO, wow
> Q--- overpaid scrub, webster is better
> Crawford--i actually dont hate him, good scorer
> Rose---expireing
> jerome james---a poor mans doleac
> Jared jeffries---overpaid hustle player, you can find guys like this for veteran minimum
> Fred Jones---love him as our 12th man, went to high school with him
> Balkman---nice contract, basically jeffries but younger
> nate---good backup gaurd
> chandler---who knows not much potential
> DAVID LEE--- i love him, would be the perfect backup compliment to Lamarcus
> mardy collins---who knows will be a good defender
> Randolph morris---umm wasnt he undrafted?
> 
> what do you like from the blazers besides oden/roy/lma?


LOL, you want to talk realistic trade scenarios and bring up David Lee? That's a big no-no especially since Roy, Aldridge and Oden are untouchables.

I actually like what Martell Webster could potentially be but not for the guys you mentioned. I think he could be something of a Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## cpawfan

TwinkieFoot said:


> ...Now that I've got your attention, I might be able to explain I'm not just being a goof and have not lost a grasp of reality. I think that if the Knicks were to land the no.1 pick in this year's draft and combine that pick with Eddy Curry, Oden might be a realistic option for us.


Here's the first problem, it isn't realistic for Portland, but I'm willing to read on.



> As talented as Greg is, I think it's safe to say that he's damaged goods. He had back problems, wrist problems (on his shooting hand) and apparently has issues with his leg due to one being longer than the other. It's possible those problems might persist in the future, which would be one of the first things that might make the Blazers listen to the offer.


And this topic fizzles out before it gets off the ground. Oden is not damaged goods. All of the pre-draft talk about that was from other teams that wanted to scare Portland into passing on him.

I find it absolutely hilarious that you bring up such minor medical problems in attempt to "prove" that Oden is damaged goods while overlooking the biggie of microfracture surgery. Of course all one has to do is look at Kenyon Martin to get over any fear of microfracture surgery.

I'll keep reading, but so far you haven't established any sort of reasonable case for Portland to trade Oden.



> Secondly, the Blazers have managed to be a rather productive team despite being in the West without Oden. I AM NOT SAYING THE BLAZERS ARE A BETTER TEAM WITHOUT ODEN. I just felt I should get that out the way before someone goes off on a tangent about this. What I am saying is that they have built a team strong enough to win down the line and do not have to be so reliant on Greg as some sort of focal point. Eddy Curry and what would likely be Michael Beasley would be able to fit in with what the Blazers do and help them improve all the same.


Now you are demonstrating a lack of understanding of what the Blazers are building. The Blazers could possibly handle one guy that is solely offensively focused; however, there is zero chance that they could take of them and still win games. Przybilla anchors the Blazers defense now as the Center and Oden will only improve on that aspect. If you put Curry in there, the Blazers immediately become a worse team (call it the Zach Randolph effect).

Then as to Beasley, if the Blazers had the #1 pick, he is not the player they would choose. With Roy at SG, the Blazers need someone that can actually defend on the wing. Rose is a much better choice for them. Even then, he isn't enough of a carrot to entice Portland to trade Oden.

Still nothing, but I'll continue



> Third, the Blazers are stocked at the 5 and 4 spots. LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Pryzbilla and Channing Frye all are solid rotation players that would still have a nice prospect in Josh McRoberts for spot time, not to mention Eddy Curry whose game would be complimented well defensively by those 3 players. None of them are a Greg Oden but I would think that given how talented they are, how young they are and the constant pressure they could put on opposing defenses, that the Blazers could survive long-term without Oden.


Well, you fail when you call Josh McBob a nice prospect. Secondly, you completely understate how good LMA is and overstate how good Frye is. Thirdly, LMA is far more an offensive player than a defensive one. Fourthly, that mixture isn't anything that would result in short-term, let alone long-term success.

For some reason, I'll keep reading.



> Fourth, what the Blazers do strengthen from making this trade is the 3 position. The Blazers both of this year and the recent past have played that position by committee with varying degrees of success. I think with Beasley, there is no need for that and would have the opportunity to add a bona-fided scorer that is also an amazing rebounder. Essentially, the Blazers would be getting 2 eventual all-stars for the price of one.


First, where is the supposed 2nd eventual all-star coming from because you surely don't mean Curry. If you do, then you need to seek immediate medical attention because clearly you've suffered some form of blunt force trauma to the skull. Maybe in the pathetic East, Curry could one day sneak into an all star lineup, but no way in hell in the West.

Second, I've already covered that Beasley would be a bad fit and not the player of choice.

Alas, I've come this far, so I'll go on.



> Details of such a trade would have to be worked out but I think the principles of the deal are in place and matter the most. What do you think?


I think snowballs have a greater chance of surviving in hell than such a trade ever being made. There is zero benefit to the Blazers and it would only make them worse.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, you want to talk realistic trade scenarios and bring up David Lee? That's a big no-no especially since Roy, Aldridge and Oden are untouchables.


Are you seriously putting David Lee on the same level as Roy, LMA and Oden? 

Please seek immediate medical attention for the blunt force trauma you have received to the skull


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, you can take Zbo free of charge. *What's the status on Darius Miles anyway*?


he is basically the next Jordan/Iceman/Big O. all rolled into one. kind of like the dank you rolled up before posting this ridiculous idea.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



> MrJayremmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oden has boned with this team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaRizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinky..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oops, lol. Meant bonded.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, you want to talk realistic trade scenarios and bring up David Lee? That's a big no-no especially since Roy, Aldridge and Oden are untouchables.




notice how i said he would be a nice backup to LMA? nuff said.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



> And since most of the Portland fans have come here from there board, what do you guys think of Martell Webster? Is he the future 3 of the team? I felt that the Blazers selected him a bit early in that particular draft but actually liked the kids game. I've seen his game with Portland only on occasion since I'm out in PA. When I have seen him, they have been pretty long looks, so I think I have a feel of where his game is at. He looks very fluid with his movement on the court be still appears to be underachieving which I'm thinking is a loss in confidence. I've also noticed that outside of shooting the ball, the Blazers don't really have much use for him. With his body and length, I thought he'd have a couple plays run for him where he catches the ball on the block. He shows an excellent understanding of the game and I feel he'd be able to find quite a few cutters based off of his instinct alone.


you bring up an excellent point. That is pretty much it. The guy has a pretty high ceiling. Thing is, his confidence is lacking. He had 24 points in the 3rd QTR vs. Utah, which was insane. But then the next night he will shoot 2 shots, have 2 points and do nothing else. He just disapears. I remember him gettin like 13 mins in a first half and having no stat, no foul, no turnover, rebound, assist, shot, points, anything except for minutes. 

One thing about him is that his defense is gettin much better. Its awesome. He is not the future 3 of this team, but i like him as a backup SG. As a role player. 

We picked him over Paul... Oh god..

oh well. If we got paul, chances are we wouldn't have ended up with Roy, Aldridge and Oden in a 2 year span. 

I'm really intesrested to see what NY does. They have some players that play hard, but ppl like Randolph, Curry, Marbury just do not work. I wanna see how they get rid of those contracts, and bring players with a good attitude that will play hard every night.

Maybe you guys end up with someone like Mayo...

Robinson
Mayo
?
Lee
?

Maybe play crawford at the 3? idk. But its a start. Ya'll will be ok.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> I'm not sure what your trying to say. Oden is a POTENTIAL franchise big man just as Eddy Curry is.


Did you just call Curry a potential franchise big man..?

And lol at all the Blazer fans running in here (I don't blame you, I blame DaRizzle )


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Blazers got offered KG, Melo and reportedly Duncan for the rights to Oden. That is all I really have to say.


----------



## Sug

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

No


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Did you just call Curry a potential franchise big man..?
> 
> And lol at all the Blazer fans running in here (I don't blame you, I blame DaRizzle )


Hey, I helped making it an exciting day on the boards :whistling:

Por fans + Oden trade idea from the outside = entertainment :rules:


----------



## Minstrel

TwinkieFoot said:


> since Beasley is considered to have that same upper echelon potential


He's considered a good #1 pick. He's not considered to be a Duncan/James/Oden type of talent.



> and Eddy Curry has been considered a franchise player on both teams he's been on.


Confusing. From everything I can tell, he's been considered a msssive disappointment on the two teams he's been on...a hoped-for franchise player who was never motivated to actually produce like one.



> in addition to get some financial flexibility sooner since we'd take on Miles' and LaFrentz's contract.


This is also confusing. LaFrentz is an expiring contract. *New York* would be getting financial flexibility, not Portland, if he were dealt to New York. Similarly, Miles' contract is likely to come off the books due to a "forced retirement" process (the player still gets paid, but his salary doesn't count against the cap), so he too is flexibility for the team who has him. These are both trade assets, not deficits.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



> Blazers got offered KG, Melo and reportedly Duncan for the rights to Oden. That is all I really have to say.


it makes sense they declined those, if that is true.

Melo = no defense, too many shots to fit in with Roy and Aldridge. Roy is our man with the ball in the clutch and our creater.

KG = We had Aldridge, who was a wonderful compliment to Oden. KG is a PF. With Aldridge, we would be better to have a Center, since Aldridge is a PF, than have a PF (garnett) next to another PF (Aldridge) who play very similar styles.

Duncan = Getting older. PF arguement works here except for Duncan and Aldridge play much differently. This would be pretty cool, but meh, i'd still take Oden, who would give you 10+ years of being a contender, while Duncan will give you 3 more.

Anyway. Later Knick board.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



DaRizzle said:


> Hey, I helped making it an exciting day on the boards :whistling:
> 
> Por fans + Oden trade idea from the outside = entertainment :rules:


I like the way you think.



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Blazers got offered KG, Melo and reportedly Duncan for the rights to Oden. That is all I really have to say.


I heard Melo, and with all the KG rumours at the time he was probably mentioned, but I really doubt Duncan.. Not in any serious conversation.


----------



## BlazerWookie

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA(coughcough) HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA(coughcoughcoughwheeeeeeeze) HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Curry has negative value. He's a very unique player, but that doesn't mean he's coveted.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Ah well I can't blame the OP for creating this thread ... it was an entertaining read nonetheless.

As for what New York does to get out of the hole they're in? Yikes, I really have no idea ... you may have to consider sending away quality players (robinson, lee, crawford) packaged with highly undesirable contracts and suck for a couple of years before there is enough cap flexibility to hopefully get some decent FA talent, and hopefully fire Thomas' retarded arse and bring in a GM who knows how to build a team.

Believe me I have nothing but sympathy for knicks fans, having gone through the past 4-5 years of utter hell with the blazers.

Good times.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

I think Portland would even think long and hard about an Eddy Curry for Joel Przybilla trade. Curry's value has plummeted along with Isiah Thomas and the Knicks the past couple of years, you are not going to get a potential all-star with him.

I remember you posted something like Zach Randolph for Gerald Wallace and some dude a while ago, I see you've one-upped that trade in terms of ridiculous-ness.


----------



## Yega1979

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Why not trade Zach Randolph back to us for Greg Oden and our #1? Oh, and throw in Stephon Marbury and a few other bad contracts while your at it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

I decided to log on and this is what I run into? Jeez!


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

if i owned the knicks and you as a GM called me up on the phone and told me "this is what i've been thinking of doing" i'd fire you immediately.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



seifer0406 said:


> I remember you posted something like Zach Randolph for Gerald Wallace and some dude a while ago, I see you've one-upped that trade in terms of ridiculous-ness.


I remember that.. :laugh:


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



knickstorm said:


> if i owned the knicks and you as a GM called me up on the phone and told me "this is what i've been thinking of doing" i'd fire you immediately.


I doubt it. If you didn't fire the guy when he said "Let's sign Jerome James for 4 years", or "Let's get Steve Francis to play alongside Marbury," or "You know that Jared Jefferies kid got some potential," I honestly doubt you'll fire the guy if he purpose something like this.


----------



## KingSpeed

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Twink- we want to keep Greg Oden in a Blazer uniform for the same reason you want Oden in a Knick uniform. Dream on.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

my 2 cents .

from a value prospective twinkie actually is right curry plus beasley is in the neighborhood of Oden .valuewise...but if the blazers were to even consider that trade it would send huge red flags....to my knowledge the only time oden ever played against professionals was in summer league in which he was .... meh(19 points, 19 personal fouls, 7 boards in 49 minutes of action) considering all the hype and in the blazer practice facility in which they were really the only ones watching him...they are really the only ones who know what they have because they have seen him going up against pros his own size , with players who athletically could challenge him which really has never happened before and its just a fact there just aren't many college players with his size and physical ability and there sure weren't any high schoolers so what he can really do on a professional level is only seen in summer league in which he was underwhelming and in the blazer practice facility where played alot more than 49 minutes.

the blazers know what they have in oden

every1 else just thinks they know.

if they wanted to deal him and thats for any1 something is wrong, and blazer fans on this thread are acting like he has done so much to be the annointed one when in reality he was a potential pick , durant was a much better player leaving college , and its not even debatable, KD had the best freshman season any1 has ever had...and it never mattered because if you have a chance at a franchise big man and there is a possible franchise wing, you dont even look at the perimeter player ...thats just common sense, basketball 101.

right now Oden is no more proven than lets say milicic circa 2003...in fact unlike oden, milicic actually played professionally and played well, so he was actually more proven ...to the point that about 30% of scouts when polled before the draft said they would rather have darko(which doesn't say much for at 30% of the scouting proffession but anyway).

and oden underwent microfracture surgery which to me is pretty bad seeing as how many players have done it and became crappy afterwards...so yeah until proven otherwise Oden is damaged goods , its extremely likely because of his youth he will disprove it soon enough , but he still has to disprove it , too many players have had their careers ruined when they had that surgery for that not to be the case.

from a logical standpoint they have aldridge so the dont really need beasley , so the only real reason for the blazers to do the deal is if they think eddy is better than oden and its going to stay that way for at least a decent stretch of time if not forever , and if thats the case Oden is not all he is cracked up to be and he isn't worth the trouble of sending MB to get him let alone eddy curry.

so the deal really doesn't have a chance in my opinion , but the only thing i find truly ridiculous on the this thread is the behavior of so many posters on this thread bashing the idea the way they have.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



> to my knowledge the only time oden ever played against professionals was in summer league in which he was .... meh(19 points, 19 personal fouls, 7 boards in 49 minutes of action) considering all the hype and in the blazer practice facility in which they were really the only ones watching him...they are really the only ones who know what they have because they have seen him going up against pros his own size , with players who athletically could challenge him which really has never happened before and its just a fact there just aren't many college players with his size and physical ability and there sure weren't any high schoolers so what he can really do on a professional level is only seen in summer league in which he was underwhelming and in the blazer practice facility where played alot more than 49 minutes.


You have to remember, or be told in case you didn't know, that Oden was playing in the summer league with an air pipe the size of a dime. He had an infection that caused his tonsills to swell up. He was barely able to breathe. He actually had his tonsills removed shortly after summer league.



> and oden underwent microfracture surgery which to me is pretty bad seeing as how many players have done it and became crappy afterwards...so yeah until proven otherwise Oden is damaged goods , its extremely likely because of his youth he will disprove it soon enough , but he still has to disprove it , too many players have had their careers ruined when they had that surgery for that not to be the case.


Oden's knee was said to have zero flaking (something they look at in microfracture) He unlike Zach, Amare, Kidd and others had his surgery on mostly the non weight bearing part of his knee. He has already disproved it. He is running, jumping, and doing some light practicing already with zero pain in his knee. He is said to be very far ahead of schedule in his rehab.


----------



## Pain5155

i wouldnt even trade Chris Paul for Oden.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

I wouldn't trade Chris Paul for Oden, either. Paul is already the best PG in the NBA, _and is still getting better_. He is, potentially, a top 10 all time PG. If Portland called me with that offer I'd laugh at them and hang up the phone.


----------



## andalusian

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



Da Grinch said:


> if they wanted to deal him and thats for any1 something is wrong, and blazer fans on this thread are acting like he has done so much to be the annointed one when in reality he was a potential pick , durant was a much better player leaving college , and its not even debatable


It is very much debatable since Horford is giving Durant a run for his money as the ROY, and we have seen Oden, with one and a half hands dominate both Horford and Noah at the same time in the championship game. Durant had gaudy numbers, but the worth of a basketball player is in how he makes his team win - and Durant's effectiveness in leading a team to winning against tough competition is yet to be realized, while Oden's is not.

I am a Durant fan - but it is more than questionable that Durant was a better college player, despite his ability to play healthy and put great numbers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



Da Grinch said:


> so the deal really doesn't have a chance in my opinion , but the only thing i find truly ridiculous on the this thread is the behavior of so many posters on this thread bashing the idea the way they have.


It's been a long time since I agree with you on anything Grinch lol, but in this case, I'm with you. This thread just gave people an opportunity to unleash pop shots at the thread starter and the Knicks.


----------



## BenDavis503

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Wow lol this is funny. There is NOTHING, NO ONE in the NBA that we would trade Oden for. We MIGHT entertain an offer that included LeBron, but that would be about it. And I would still have a hard time trading Oden for LeBron straight across.

We LOVE Greg in Portland and there is no way we would get rid of him. Sorry guys. You need a new coach and GM, not Greg to help your team.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

^you do realize that you are saying that with your heart and not your eyes right?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



BenDavis503 said:


> Wow lol this is funny. There is NOTHING, NO ONE in the NBA that we would trade Oden for. We MIGHT entertain an offer that included LeBron, but that would be about it. And I would still have a hard time trading Oden for LeBron straight across.
> 
> We LOVE Greg in Portland and there is no way we would get rid of him. Sorry guys. You need a new coach and GM, not Greg to help your team.


You good now Twinkie, we got someone new to laugh at. :lol:


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

Hello? Anybody home, McFly??

If you think Portland is going to trade the guy they lucked into on draft day when they only had a 5% chance of winning, a guy who will make them forget all about Sam Bowie, you're out of your minds.

Greg Oden will be a Blazer for life. Count on it.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



mediocre man said:


> You have to remember, or be told in case you didn't know, that Oden was playing in the summer league with an air pipe the size of a dime. He had an infection that caused his tonsills to swell up. He was barely able to breathe. He actually had his tonsills removed shortly after summer league.


then he shouldn't have been playing and the blazer medical staff is pretty bad, or oden has an issue speaking up when he shouldn't be on the court ....which doesn't say much for him.






> Oden's knee was said to have zero flaking (something they look at in microfracture) He unlike Zach, Amare, Kidd and others had his surgery on mostly the non weight bearing part of his knee. He has already disproved it. He is running, jumping, and doing some light practicing already with zero pain in his knee. He is said to be very far ahead of schedule in his rehab.


plenty of players have been running and jumping only to have relapses , get reinjured or not be exactly what the reports said the situation was....heck there is a blazer right now who claims to be healthy while the blazers are trying to have him medically retired ...being able to play and claiming someone should be medially retired are 2 very different extremes and someone is either lying for their own self interest or delusional ...i tend to believe miles is healthy and the blazers simply dont want him to play for them.


basically the only way any1 will know for sure is for oden and miles to get on the court and prove they are healthy ....until then they are just 2 guys who are taking up a roster spot and doing nothing of note.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



andalusian said:


> It is very much debatable since Horford is giving Durant a run for his money as the ROY, and we have seen Oden, with one and a half hands dominate both Horford and Noah at the same time in the championship game. Durant had gaudy numbers, but the worth of a basketball player is in how he makes his team win - and Durant's effectiveness in leading a team to winning against tough competition is yet to be realized, while Oden's is not.
> 
> I am a Durant fan - but it is more than questionable that Durant was a better college player, despite his ability to play healthy and put great numbers.


i dunno about dominated , horford had 18 and 12 compared to oden's 25 and 12 in 4 more minutes, outplayed may be more appropiate ...especially considering Horford's team won....and horford's team actually statistically won the interior , with a rebounding margin of 11 that game and taking 8 more free throws making 11 more....dominated seems way too strong.

on durant since he was named freshman of the year and was the only frosh to win college player of the year its pretty much a certainty all in the know considered him a better player in college than horford....also durant led a team in which 4 freshman were starting , as i remember no team since the fab 5 has ever been as good while being so young.

and i only spoke of durant's college career what horford does as a pro has little to do with it.


also oden's team had far more heralded freshmen than durants team did , just a better team overall , they were a good team without oden , i strongly doubt people would have said the same for texas if durant missed any time.


----------



## Elton

This was an entertaining thread...and I think the entire NBA will be entertained next year by moments like this:<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HGZxKFFpYY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HGZxKFFpYY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## truth

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*

This is the only logical conclusion I have seen regarding fixing the Knicks..Everything else is pie in the sky and merely delaying the inevitable....

On another note,if I was a Portland fan I would be terrified of Oden winding up like Webber/Dyss...Odens blowing up to 300 pounds and that is unchartered territory for a microfracture knee...I only wish him the best,but if I was Portlands staff,I would keep him between 260 and 270..



nikolokolus said:


> Ah well I can't blame the OP for creating this thread ... it was an entertaining read nonetheless.
> 
> As for what New York does to get out of the hole they're in? Yikes, I really have no idea ... *you may have to consider sending away quality players (robinson, lee, crawford) packaged with highly undesirable contracts and suck for a couple of years* before there is enough cap flexibility to hopefully get some decent FA talent, and hopefully fire Thomas' retarded arse and bring in a GM who knows how to build a team.
> 
> Believe me I have nothing but sympathy for knicks fans, having gone through the past 4-5 years of utter hell with the blazers.
> 
> Good times.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

The TS is slightly amusing - but who can blame a Knicks' fan for daydreaming about ways to get out of their current mess?

What is *really* funny are the people who think Oden is going to be a bum. Talk about frightened children whistling past the graveyard!


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



mediocre man said:


> You have to remember, or be told in case you didn't know, that Oden was playing in the summer league with an air pipe the size of a dime. He had an infection that caused his tonsills to swell up. He was barely able to breathe. He actually had his tonsills removed shortly after summer league.
> 
> 
> 
> Oden's knee was said to have zero flaking (something they look at in microfracture) He unlike Zach, Amare, Kidd and others had his surgery on mostly the non weight bearing part of his knee. He has already disproved it. He is running, jumping, and doing some light practicing already with zero pain in his knee. He is said to be very far ahead of schedule in his rehab.


there's always something wrong with the guy, first it's his wrist, tonsils, knees, doesnt he have a bad back as well?


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Why Note Trade For Greg Oden?*



HurraKane212 said:


> You can trade a Ferarri for 10 Corvetts, but you can't trade 10 Corvettes for one Ferrari...




oh thats a good one. i need to use that sometime


----------

